# Tourist Visa Costs



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I have tracking my tourist visa costs in a spreadsheet. Here is a picture after I updated with the most recent 6 month extension. My next extension will be due in August.


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> I have tracking my tourist visa costs in a spreadsheet. Here is a picture after I updated with the most recent 6 month extension. My next extension will be due in August.


Wow, that is more than I thought it would be. Putting things down on a spreadsheet realy helps you see what you are spending. I do it for all my expenses and it really helps. About the visa, I am glad that I chose the SRRV route. Much less hassle.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is my updated spreadsheet with my recent extensions. I have 6 months of extensions left before I must leave the country before the 36 month maximum stay.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Can we view the spreadsheet as an attachment?*



DonAndAbby said:


> Here is my updated spreadsheet with my recent extensions. I have 6 months of extensions left before I must leave the country before the 36 month maximum stay.
> 
> DonAndAbby, greatly appreciate you guys sharing this. However, I'm finding the print a tad small. Is it possible to post the spreadsheet as some form of attachment which we can download and enlarge? Thanks.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

As someone who's tried to post this kind of thing before this was the only way Don could post it.

Hold the CTRL key and tap the + key in the browser to zoom in and enlarge the view. Control / - key to zoom back out to your original view.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Attaching Spreadsheets to the Post as a Pdf.*



cvgtpc1 said:


> As someone who's tried to post this kind of thing before this was the only way Don could post it.
> 
> Hold the CTRL key and tap the + key in the browser to zoom in and enlarge the view. Control / - key to zoom back out to your original view.


cvgtpc, thanks for the tip, even though it didn't work in this case. I'm using a Mac and normally use Safari as my browser; it used to be really easy to zoom in and out. However, I've recently switched to Firefox as it's supposed to be more 'security-friendly' for the user. However, the downside is that some of the functions don't appear to be working i.e. zooming in and out using the scroll pad. It's more likely that I need more practice or a little research with it. I've just had another go using the keys and I've discovered that it's Command + to enlarge. 

Still, for future reference, you're saying that one can't save a spreadsheet as a pdf and attach it to the post, is that right? If one can, then why can't we open it as a Pdf.?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

If you do a test post and click on attach you'll see the file types that you can. All are some type of image extension.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I used Tiny Pic the first time. Here is the picture as an attachment. Click on it to enlarge.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Interesting to see the variation in some of the line items such as express lane fee.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> I used Tiny Pic the first time. Here is the picture as an attachment. Click on it to enlarge.


Thanks DonAndAbby, the Tiny Pic attachment certainly works better for me.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Extension Costs: 2-months Versus 6-months*



DonAndAbby said:


> Here is my updated spreadsheet with my recent extensions. I have 6 months of extensions left before I must leave the country before the 36 month maximum stay.


Thanks again to DonAndAbby for submitting their spreadsheet (SS). However, now that I’ve had a chance to look at the figures, I’m having difficulty in understanding why some items are in the 2-month extension columns but not in the 6-month. This is not a whinge against DonAndAbby, I’m just saying that I don’t get all the figures. In mitigation, I haven’t gone through the procedure in the Ph yet so hopefully that’ll justify why I’m unfamiliar with some of the terminology and procedures associated with visas. So, please excuse my lack of understanding in this matter. When I look at the SS, I see the following:

The 8th extension on 12 Dec 13 (Column L) is a 2-monthly extension. 
The 9th extension on 06 Feb 14 (column M) is the first 6-month extension. 
The 10th extension on 15 Aug 14 (column N) is back to a 2-monthly extension.
The 11th extension on 13 Oct 14 (Column Q) is another 6-monthly extensions. 

When I make comparisons between applying for 2-month or 6-month extensions, using the figures provided in the SS, I find that for the year 2012/13 when only 2-month extensions where granted, the total cost was P23,419 per annum (it’s easier if we leave exchange rates out of the equation and just look at the pesos). Then for the two 6-monthly extensions in 2014 (ext 9 & 11) the total cost comes to P14,680 per annum. Therefore, by applying for the 6-month extensions, there appears to be an annual savings of P8,739.

*Q 1* Is there any reason for switching back and forward between 2-month and 6-month extensions as reflected in the 10th extension? I assume one can apply for 6-monthly extensions one after the other?

*Q 2* For members trying to ascertain which method of extension is cost effective, are the two 6-monthly extensions shown in the SS a true reflection of annual costs? I ask because the following items are not shown in the 6-monthly extension columns:

a)	Visa Waiver Application Fee. 
b)	Visa Waiver
c)	Certificate of Residence for Temp Visitors
d)	Head Tax
e)	Alien Certificate of Registration Fee
f)	ACR I-Card Fee (presumably this is an annual fee and as it was purchased on 12 Dec 13, it’s not due until 12 Dec 14).

*Q 3* Which of the above, if any, should be entered in the 6-monthly columns if one is trying to work out the true annual costs for comparison’s sake and how often should they be entered?

*Q 4* On 4th Nov, in a different post, Manitoba commented/ implied that expats on extended visa are classified as non-resident. If that’s the case, what is the _‘Certificate of Residence for Temp Visitors’ _all about? 

*Q 5* What is Head Tax?

My apologies in advance in case I’ve got the figures wrong.:fingerscrossed: As always, I look forward to receiving members’ feedback. Thanks.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

In general, you will find that some expats have had different fee experiences at different BI offices.

My situation is unique because I found out that Olongapo City BI (and perhaps other BI small offices) can't do an extension beyond 24 months. That is why I did my last 2 month in Olongapo (up to 24 months) and then I had to go to Manila main office to get the next one. I chose the 6 month option twice. The first time was because Olongapo could not yet do a 6 month. The second was as stated above. In both cases I knew it was not likely that I would need to travel out of the country.

You save a little bit on the 6 month over 3X 2 month, but 2 month would be fine if I can get it here in Olongapo. I hate going to Manila so if I have to go there I prefer the 6 month so I don't have to go back again soon.

See below in red. Maybe some others have input.



mabrouk said:


> Thanks again to DonAndAbby for submitting their spreadsheet (SS). However, now that I’ve had a chance to look at the figures, I’m having difficulty in understanding why some items are in the 2-month extension columns but not in the 6-month. This is not a whinge against DonAndAbby, I’m just saying that I don’t get all the figures. In mitigation, I haven’t gone through the procedure in the Ph yet so hopefully that’ll justify why I’m unfamiliar with some of the terminology and procedures associated with visas. So, please excuse my lack of understanding in this matter. When I look at the SS, I see the following:
> 
> The 8th extension on 12 Dec 13 (Column L) is a 2-monthly extension.
> The 9th extension on 06 Feb 14 (column M) is the first 6-month extension.
> ...


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

[QUOTE=Q 4	On 4th Nov, in a different post, Manitoba commented/ implied that expats on extended visa are classified as non-resident. If that’s the case, what is the ‘Certificate of Residence for Temp Visitors’ all about? Don't know.

DonAndAbby, I appreciate your taking the time to respond, thanks; hopefully there's another member out there on the 'extended visa' option who will be able to respond to the other questions, especially the query about ‘Certificate of Residence for Temp Visitors’.

Could you please clarify whether or not the figures in your spreadsheet refer to a couple or a single person? The moniker DonAndAbby implies two but clarification would be appreciated. Thanks

PS: Any members experiencing problems with the website? My profile shows that I lost 50% of my posts yesterday along with my Avatar etc., etc. I've already sent an e-mail to the forum administrator and await a reply.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

mabrouk said:


> Q 4
> Could you please clarify whether or not the figures in your spreadsheet refer to a couple or a single person? The moniker DonAndAbby implies two but clarification would be appreciated. Thanks
> [/quote said:
> 
> ...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

mabrouk said:


> Q 4	especially the query about ‘Certificate of Residence for Temp Visitors’.
> [/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Also, if you have specific questions about different visas, I found that the BI is fairly good about answering questions on their Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Certificate of Residence for Temp Visitors – Trying to ascertain it’s relevance*

See below in red. Maybe some others have input.[/quote]



DonAndAbby said:


> mabrouk said:
> 
> 
> > This seems to be important to you. I'm not certain why. At current exchange rates it is about $30 a year or even less as I was only charged one time.
> ...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's my belief that UK residents are taxed on their worldwide income. The difference is that British citizens where double taxation agreements exist can opt to pay the tax on income earned in another country in the country where it is earned instead of the UK. The Philippine is one country with such an agreement with the UK. An example, to avoid paying tax to the UK on any taxable pension a recipient can opt to have their state pension paid in the Philippines by the Philippine government where pensions are taxed at 0%.


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*‘Resident’ & ‘Domiciled’ – Key factors in determining UK Tax Liability*



Gary D said:


> It's my belief that UK residents are taxed on their worldwide income. The difference is that British citizens where double taxation agreements exist can opt to pay the tax on income earned in another country in the country where it is earned instead of the UK. The Philippine is one country with such an agreement with the UK. An example, to avoid paying tax to the UK on any taxable pension a recipient can opt to have their state pension paid in the Philippines by the Philippine government where pensions are taxed at 0%.


Gary D, I didn’t realise that one could opt to have their UK state pension paid in the Ph, thereby avoiding being taxed on it in the UK. Thanks for that tip; I shall consider it as and when it applies. However, I didn’t understand what you meant by, _“Opt to have their state pension paid in the Philippines by the Philippine government”;_ did you mean, _"Opt to have their state pension paid directly into a bank in the Philippines"?_

On the matter of taxation on income, you are correct in saying that UK residents are taxed on their worldwide income. However, that statement has to be read in conjunction with the following statement as provided by HM Revenue & Custom on their website: _‘UK tax liability depends on where you are 'resident' and 'domiciled' in a tax year’_.

Purely for your interest, I’ve attached a few links below, which explain some sections of what appears to be a very complicated tax procedure. Since April 2013, the UK has introduced a new ‘Statutory Residency Test’. This includes ‘Automatic Oversees Tests' and 'Automatic UK Tests', which are linked to a persons ‘UK ties’ such as home ownership etc., and ‘days spent in the UK’. * If, at the end of it all, you qualify as non-resident for tax purposes, then you are not liable to pay tax on your foreign income.* However, tax liability on UK income is more complicated. Rather than try and explain it here, you may be interested to read the two links below entitled British Expats ………. 

Since posting my original query, I’ve been doing quite a bit of research into this. My conclusion is that every case depends on the individual’s circumstances. However, if you take the Inland Revenue’s statement as quoted above, _‘UK tax liability depends on where you are 'resident' and 'domiciled' in a tax year’_, this would indicate that the UK’s new ‘Statutory Residency Test’ is the key determining factor, not whether one has a ‘Certificate of Residence for Temp Visitors’ or the ‘Residency Certificate’ that comes with the SRRV. As long as one can meet the criteria of the test, then whether or not you are in possession of any of these certificates appears to be immaterial.

Feel free to torture yourself by reading through all the links below or, put your feet up, have a chilled local beer and just be thankful that you’re out of the UK tax system, or maybe you’re not.  By the way, I think we’re probably straying too far from DonAndAbby’s original thread so I respectfully suggest that if you or anyone else wants to discuss this topic any futher, it may be best to arrange for an administrator to transfer it to a new thread or discuss it via the forum’s PM facility. 

Meaning of Domicile & how it affects your tax
HM Revenue & Customs: Meaning of 'domicile' and how it affects your tax

Meaning of ‘Resident’ & how it affects your tax
HM Revenue & Customs: Meaning of 'residence' and how it affects your tax

British expats could be worse off under UK tax change
British expats could be worse off under UK tax change proposals

British Expats face tax complications of residency test
British expats face tax complications over residency test


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Mabrouk, I understand your scenario better now and it looks like Gary has some good input. I hope you can figure it out because the tax people sure don't make it easy, do they?!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Just a quick line to madrouk concerning pensions. It is my understanding that the pension is paid by the Philippine government at the UK rate under the reciprical arrangement. It is also index linked. One of the wrinkles I can see is that the reciprical arrangement could disappear at any time in the future.


----------

